# تحويل الكتابة المصورة إلى كتابة نصية (قابلة للتحرير) Word



## ياسر لاشين (25 أبريل 2009)

_ اللهم اجزه_ الجنة ووالديه ذلك هو الأخ الكريم parker66 والذى اعد هذا الموضوع على الشبكة .
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
*




*
*



*
*



*
*



*
* لاول مرة في تاريخ المنتديات العربية *

* ABBYY FineReader 9.0.0.1042 Corporate Edition Multilanguage 283 Мb- $ 599.99 *

*



*


* الكثير مننا يعاني من كتابة التقارير حيث يضطر بعضنا الى الاستعانة ببعض الكتب الورقية والأبحاث المكتوبة بالكمبيوتر ولكنه يضطر الى اعادة كتابتها مرة أخرى لعدم توافر نسخة على الكمبيوتر منها soft copy.*

* اليكم الحل الان مع برنامج Abby Fine Reader v9.0 *
* حيث يقوم برنامج Abby Fine Reader Pro v9.0 بتحويل الصور المسحوبة بالماسح الضوئي Scanner الى ملفات وورد قابلة التعديل والتهيئة format دون عناء , ليس هذا فقط بل أيضا يمكنك من خلاله تحويل أي ملف pdf الى ملف قابل للتعديل في صورة word اي يقوم بالتحويل من pdf الى doc وورد مع دقة عالية جدا بتقنية الـ OCR .*

* برنامج OCR أي يحول الكتابة المصورة (غير قابلة للتحرير) إلى كتابة نصية (قابلة للتحرير) ويحويلها إلى word او PDF او EXcel*
* ضع الكتاب (لغة مقروؤة) على الماسح الضوئي (السكانر) ثم التقط صورة ثم حولها إلى نص ليتم تحريره بسهولة*
* هذا البرنامج يعطيك تحويل دقيق ، ويدعم أكثر من 177 لغة . البرنامج حائز على عدة جوائز عالمية .*

* البرنامج للأسف حتى الأن لا يدعم اللغة العربية ولكن يدعم معظم اللغات الغربية مثل الانجليزية والألمانية وغيرها حيث يقوم بقراءة الكلام المكتوب داخل الصورة وتحويله الى ملف وور يمكنك تعديله وعمل format له كما تشاء.*
* والمفاجأة الكبرى .. يقوم البرنامج أيضا بالتعرف على الكلمات الانجليزية المكتوبة بخط اليد في حالة الخطوط الواضحة جدا.*


* إليك آخر إصدار وموقعه الرسمي *
* http://finereader.abbyy.com/corporate*
* نكمل عملاقنا من البرنامج الذي يقوم بتحرير ملفات الاسكانر النصية او الصور الى الورد من اجل اجراء التغيرات المطلوبة عليها يقوم بتحرير الصور والملفات ويحولها إلى نصور .. ويقوم بتحرير الصور من الأسكنر ( الماسح الضوئي ) كما يقوم بتحرير وشفط المحتويات في الكتب الالكترونية PDF وإمكانيات أخرى مذهلة تجدها في هذا الإصدار المحترف البرنامج *

* برنامج يوفر لك الدقة في التعامل مع تقريبا جميع أنواع الوثائق ، بما في ذلك مختلف وثائق المكتب ، والجداول وجداول البيانات ومقالات المجلات والكتب ، بل والفاكس والصور الفوتوغرافية الرقمية.*
* متوافق مع Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista*


*



*



* تنصيب البرنامج *
*



*
*



*
* هذه اداة التي ستضعها على سطح المكتب و تستعملها لتشغيل البرنامج *
* بعد ان سيطلب منك الذهاب الهذا المسار *
* Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 9.0*
* و الضغط على اصل ايقونه . الؤمور سهلة للغاية .*

*



*

*



*
*خطوات عمل install 
1- بعد فك الضغط بيعطى شوية ملفات فى ملف اسمه FR90CE_ESD ايقونته حمراء اضغط عليه هيقوم يفك نفسه على ملف مؤقت على السى
2-بعدين بيعطيك تيكست بوكس اضغط standalone installation رقم 2
3- بعدين بيطلب تختار اللغة اللى نت عايزها انا عن نفسى باختار انجلش او هندى
4- بتعمل accept
5- وبعدينTYPICAL بتحدد المسار اللى عايز البرنامج ينزل عليه وتختار نيكست
6- بيقولك جاهر بتقوله INSTALL لو مش جاهز اقفل البرنامج وريح دماغك وقوم نام
7-هيفضل يفرد ملفاته لثوانى قول لدقايق قول لساعات حسب سرعة جهازك طال عمرك.
8- بيخلص مية مية تقوم تعملع finish
9-الخطوة الأخيرة هى عمل كوبى وبيست للمف اللى اسمه loader الى سطح المكتب.
- يجب تشغيل البرنامج بواسطة الايقونة (Loader) التي يجب وضعها في سطح المكتب
- بعد ما تضغط على الايوقونة تختار من نفس الايقونة بالذهاب الي مجلد البرنامج الموجود على (C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 9.0) وتختار ايقونة تشغل البرنامج (FineReader) وهي حمراء فيها شكل البرنامج كما هو موضح في الشرح .
- اذا اردت تشغيل البرنامج مرة اخري سوف يفتح البرنامج معك مباشرة بدون عمل الخطوة السابقة (يعني ان تضعط على الايقونة Loader ويفتح معك البرنامج مباشرة)،
- ايضا يجب عدم تشغيل البرنامج من ال (ابداء أو start) من شريط المهام جيث سيطلب منك السيريال نمبر . (اذا حد لقى سيريال وقبله البرنامج ياليت يقولنا وخير وبركة)
مع خالص تحياتي لكم جميعا وعذرا على الخطأ ان وجد .​* _____________________________________________________________________________________
* روابط من دون باسوورد
*الجزء الأول
http://rapidshare.com/files/22519288...ader.part1.rar

الجزء الثاني
http://rapidshare.com/files/22519327...ader.part2.rar
_________________________________________
أو
​
http://rapidshare.com/files/225853813/Holland_urlaub.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225856925/Holland_urlaub.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/225859885/Holland_urlaub.part3.rar

Password: joker10



*************************************************************************
أو

*ABBYY FineReader 9.0.0.1042 Corporate Edition (ESD Version) Multilingual 
*
*Incl. Loader DNR*

حمل جزء أول
حمل جزء ثانى

 ***********************************************************************
أو

part 1
http://rapidshare.com/files/225292478/A88YY.FR900.1042.CorpEd.ESD.DNR.part1.rar

part 2
http://rapidshare.com/files/225312916/A88YY.FR900.1042.CorpEd.ESD.DNR.part2.rar
* _________________________________________________________
والروابط التالية , الباسوورد هي :www.2baksa.net





*
part 1
part 2


*



*
* OR*
*



*
part 1
part 2
part 3
part 4
part 5
*  
​*



*



*
* OR*
*



*
*depositfiles*
* part 1
part 2
part 3



*

*



*
* OR*
*



*

*   http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdebdh/n/afr_9_0_0_1042_ce_2b_part1_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdea93/n/afr_9_0_0_1042_ce_2b_part2_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/agdebd1/n/afr_9_0_0_1042_ce_2b_part3_rar ​*





*



*
* OR*
*



*


*  http://hotfile.com/dl/667256/54c2eaf/ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/667478/04f7f0d/ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/667530/e811343/ ​*

*



*
* OR*
*



*
*
كود PHP:
 http://uploadbox.com/files/GjdVe640E1 
http://uploadbox.com/files/sCXa6GcNjz 
http://uploadbox.com/files/lvqNxdbJpu ​
*

*



*
* OR*
*



*
*
كود PHP:
 http://up-file.com/download/7a84117fc02b018a15cdf5b1d96c84dd8 
http://up-file.com/download/4f82a16ad149bb9f70a086e52f0c15980 
http://up-file.com/download/2bcf982f4fb9381bcbd4b172a2182e4f5 
 ​ 
*

*



*​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (27 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا إخواني
ولكن هل البرنامج يحتاج باسورد وهو غير موجود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر لاشين (28 أبريل 2009)

الأعضاء الذين قامو بالتحميل من الروابط بالمشاركة الاولى اليهم باسورد فك الضغط بالمرفقات

*خطوات عمل install 
1- بعد فك الضغط بيعطى شوية ملفات فى ملف اسمه FR90CE_ESD ايقونته حمراء اضغط عليه هيقوم يفك نفسه على ملف مؤقت على السى
2-بعدين بيعطيك تيكست بوكس اضغط standalone installation رقم 2
3- بعدين بيطلب تختار اللغة اللى نت عايزها انا عن نفسى باختار انجلش او هندى
4- بتعمل accept
5- وبعدينTYPICAL بتحدد المسار اللى عايز البرنامج ينزل عليه وتختار نيكست
6- بيقولك جاهر بتقوله INSTALL لو مش جاهز اقفل البرنامج وريح دماغك وقوم نام
7-هيفضل يفرد ملفاته لثوانى قول لدقايق قول لساعات حسب سرعة جهازك طال عمرك.
8- بيخلص مية مية تقوم تعملع finish
9-الخطوة الأخيرة اللى المهندس انس ضيع فيها وهى عمل كوبى وبيست للمف اللى اسمه loader الى سطح المكتب.
- يجب تشغيل البرنامج بواسطة الايقونة (Loader) التي يجب وضعها في سطح المكتب
- بعد ما تضغط على الايوقونة تختار من نفس الايقونة بالذهاب الي مجلد البرنامج الموجود على (C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 9.0) وتختار ايقونة تشغل البرنامج (FineReader) وهي حمراء فيها شكل البرنامج كما هو موضح في الشرح .
- اذا اردت تشغيل البرنامج مرة اخري سوف يفتح البرنامج معك مباشرة بدون عمل الخطوة السابقة (يعني ان تضعط على الايقونة Loader ويفتح معك البرنامج مباشرة)،
- ايضا يجب عدم تشغيل البرنامج من ال (ابداء أو start) من شريط المهام جيث سيطلب منك السيريال نمبر . (اذا حد لقى سيريال وقبله البرنامج ياليت يقولنا وخير وبركة)
مع خالص تحياتي لكم جميعا وعذرا على الخطأ ان وجد .*​


----------



## Ayman (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ ياسر

و هذا الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج ... 
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/102200238/3fbb0bee/ABBYY.html
اذا لم يعمل بلغوني أرفع النسخة كاملة


----------



## ياسر لاشين (28 أبريل 2009)

مهندس انس لو تقدر تساعدنى وترتب المشاركات فى الموضوع لأنها بقت مفتتة أكون شاكر وممنون.


----------



## ياسر لاشين (28 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا إخواني
> ولكن هل البرنامج يحتاج باسورد وهو غير موجود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




ازيك مهندس ابراهيم واحشنى جدا وياريت توضح (ابن افصح اوضح) لأن ردك ده شبه الشتومة


----------



## ياسر لاشين (28 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخ ياسر
> 
> و هذا الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج ...
> 
> اذا لم يعمل بلغوني أرفع النسخة كاملة




أخى الحبيب ايمن شكرا لمجهودك ولكنى اعتبر الخطوات الموضحة لعمل سيت اب للبرنامج بتشغل البرنامج مية مية وبالنسبة للكراك اللى انت وضعت رابط بتاعه تقريبا لنسخة بروفيشنال والنسخة فى الموضوع اقوى وهى *Corporate Edition Multilanguage* ولكنى ابشرك حملته وجربته على نسختى والحمد لله ضربها وتقريبا والله اعلم النسخة اللى فى الموضوع هى احدث نسخة توصل اليها العلم والعلماء وشكرا لكريم تعاونك ابو سيف.


----------



## anass81 (28 أبريل 2009)

yasser77 قال:


> مهندس انس لو تقدر تساعدنى وترتب المشاركات فى الموضوع لأنها بقت مفتتة أكون شاكر وممنون.



السلام عليكم

تم التعديل , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووور مهندس انس على الاهتمام


----------



## odwan (8 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ورفع قدرك
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وجعل الجنة مثواك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (8 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*



ياسر لاشين قال:


> ازيك مهندس ابراهيم واحشنى جدا وياريت توضح (ابن افصح اوضح) لأن ردك ده شبه الشتومة



يعني ايه
مش فاهم حاجة والله


----------



## anass81 (8 مايو 2009)

ياسر لاشين قال:


> الأعضاء الذين قامو بالتحميل من الروابط بالمشاركة الاولى اليهم باسورد فك الضغط بالمرفقات
> 
> *خطوات عمل install
> 1- بعد فك الضغط بيعطى شوية ملفات فى ملف اسمه fr90ce_esd ايقونته حمراء اضغط عليه هيقوم يفك نفسه على ملف مؤقت على السى
> ...



السلام عليكم

انا جربت هذه الطريقة ولم تعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟:11:المشكلة في الخطوة9


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
تم تشغيل البرنامج بنجاح والحمد لله
توضيح الخطوة التاسعة
بعد الضغط على الايقونة تظهر لك رسالة اضغط Ok ستظهر لك نافذة لتحديد مكان ملف... حدد المسار C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 9.0
ستظهر لك مجموعة من الملفات اختر منها FineReader وشكله مثل أيقونة البرنامج ذات اللون الأحمر وبعدها سيفتح معك البرنامج بإذن الله...


----------



## ياسر لاشين (11 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا جربت هذه الطريقة ولم تعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟:11:المشكلة في الخطوة9



بس انا اشتغلت معايا :2:


----------



## ياسر لاشين (11 مايو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تم تشغيل البرنامج بنجاح والحمد لله
> توضيح الخطوة التاسعة
> بعد الضغط على الايقونة تظهر لك رسالة اضغط Ok ستظهر لك نافذة لتحديد مكان ملف... حدد المسار C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 9.0
> ستظهر لك مجموعة من الملفات اختر منها FineReader وشكله مثل أيقونة البرنامج ذات اللون الأحمر وبعدها سيفتح معك البرنامج بإذن الله...


----------



## anass81 (12 مايو 2009)

ياسر لاشين قال:


> بس انا اشتغلت معايا :2:



السلام عليكم

الحمد لله , اشتغل البرنامج , الله يجزيك الخير:75:

بس ما قلتلي , شو قصة هالصور الحلوة في ردودك الجديدة:87:


----------



## ياسر لاشين (12 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الحمد لله , اشتغل البرنامج , الله يجزيك الخير:75:
> 
> بس ما قلتلي , شو قصة هالصور الحلوة في ردودك الجديدة:87:




ازيك مهندس انس وصباح الفل
بالنسبة للصور اللى بدأت تظهر دى اختراع جديد الهدف منه فتح نفس الأعضاء للقراءة :1:


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا م ياسر على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خير الدنيا والاخره يارب امين


----------



## eng abdallah (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و سدد خطاكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخ ياسر وجميع الاخوه الافاضل وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hassanaki (11 يوليو 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## ماجدان (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين جدا جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## اسلام عزمي (13 يوليو 2009)

​*هذا البرنامج يعطيك تحويل دقيق ، ويدعم أكثر من 177 لغة . البرنامج حائز على عدة جوائز عالمية .*

*البرنامج للأسف حتى الأن لا يدعم اللغة العربية ولكن يدعم معظم اللغات الغربية مثل الانجليزية والألمانية وغيرها حيث يقوم بقراءة الكلام المكتوب داخل الصورة وتحويله الى ملف وور يمكنك تعديله وعمل format له كما تشاء.*


سبحان الله يدعم 177 لغة و مفيش منهم اللغة العربية​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 


http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 
http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## hassanaki (13 يوليو 2009)

*"**اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما* *تأخر**...
**وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر**...
**وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من* *الجنة**"*​


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير في الدنيا و الآخرة ...................


----------



## fkrfia777 (14 أغسطس 2009)

شاكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هلوتس (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير في الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## qaisalkurdy (19 نوفمبر 2012)

i want ****** number pleas


----------



## qaisalkurdy (19 نوفمبر 2012)

اريد السيرييال نمبر بلة زحمة


----------



## علي نورالدين (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## رفعت القوصي (20 نوفمبر 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك ولكن المهم السيريال ضروري*_


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الياسر (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*بارك الله بك والله يوفقك*



anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم التعديل , جزاك الله خيرا



بارك الله بك ووفقك الله


----------

